# Brixham Trawler Race videos



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

I am uploading Brixham Trawler Race Videos onto Youtube, if anyone is interested. I have put about a dozen or so on so far, just doing races from the 1960's now, regards, Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Now loaded nearly 90 vids if anyone is interested.


----------

